# Chagrin River Steelhead



## Big_Boy (Apr 6, 2007)

Hi! Does anybody know what the Chargrin river steelheads will always bite on. I have maggots, worms, and salmon egg. I go down in the morning with minnows, but they are catching them on salmon eggs. So, I went down there around lunch with salmon eggs but they are catching them with minnows. Then I went down after lunch with minnows and they are catching them with maggots and Black Jigs. Can someone please tell me what the Chagrin River Steelhead's will *ALWAYS* bite on. 
Thanks 
Big Boy


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

Hey BigBoy!
Surely you Jest! 
Mess'n wid us little 'ol muddy Ohio River rats down heya.
Sounds like your timing's off, if you have all three, time to keep more than one pole in the water at a time! 
God Bless, He is Risen!
LMJ


----------



## Big_Boy (Apr 6, 2007)

I will. I can only use 2 poles at a time according to ohio laws. Alright man. Talk to ya later


----------



## Superreader (Apr 6, 2007)

I dont know if any one will answer you i also would like to know


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Oh man, this is gonna get good.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Try flies !


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

It would be rather hard to use more then one rod efficently.
Theres is not one thing that works all the time.
Why not bring them all down there?
And whatever people are catching them on use that bait.


----------



## ohiou_98 (Mar 19, 2007)

Ohio law limits each angler to (2) lines with up to three hooks on each line.


----------



## Tall cool one (Jul 13, 2006)

Try posting on the NE page for more replies.
There is nothing that steelhead will always bite on if they're not in the mood.They're kinda funny like that. You can fish all day w/ no hits and then hook-up mutiple times in short order when they decide it's time.
Presentation is more important than the bait for steelhead.They prefer a drag free drift if you're using bait...if your bobber is skating your not doing it right.Pegging it on the bottom w/ sinkers in deep pools is primarily a cold water/winter technique.Also,they are very specific where they hold;right along the seams where fast meets slow,at the head of the pool where the current slows and in deeper tailouts.Just casting out into the river is not a good way to find them,learn to read the water,TC1


----------



## Big_Boy (Apr 6, 2007)

Thanks for your help. I though it said Rivers in Ohio not Ohio River.


----------



## Superreader (Apr 6, 2007)

Im Trying To Use Bobber stoppers ,,But my Problem Is My 
Grandson I Take ,,I Spend More Time Fixing his Stuff Than fishing
O His Only 11 But He Likes To fish So thats Ok.


----------



## Incroixdible (Dec 2, 2011)

I have been all up and down the chargin, in and out of the water, and I have seen spawn sacks (egg sacks) and flies. Unquestionably, egg sacks have been the most popular. Fresher the better. The centerpiner's will absolutely tell you, it has as much to do with your presentation as it does with your bait. I have read and read and little by little have begun to understand more what to look for and where. There is a guy on youtube who has posted many many videos on salmon and trout fishing. I can't remember his name but if you look up trout fishing on youtube, you can't miss him. he gives some good tips on what kind of water to look for. Do as much homework as you can, otherwise you will just drown bait and freeze. Ask questions. Watch others in the water who may be getting them. I have seen many pulled out north of Todd field in willoughby as well as near the willoughby dam (if you can squeze in). I have also caught and seen many caught north of Borac's landing in eastlake all they way to the willoughby dam from there. If you go in at Chagrin River park and go south, there are a couple premo spots. Just south of the man bridge at the bend is a nice hole and a couple hundred yards further up. These are just a couple of popular spots I have fished and seen fished. Good luck. Keep researching and asking questions. Look up centerpining on the internet. I'm not suggesting you run out and drop a few hundred on a combo, but the technique used by centerpin fishing can be done with any type of rod. How to present the bait and where. Granted the drift you get from centerpins is better but the techniques can be applied and will help. Good luck. Mike.


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

LittleMiamiJeff said:


> Hey BigBoy!
> Surely you Jest!
> Mess'n wid us little 'ol muddy Ohio River rats down heya.
> Sounds like your timing's off, if you have all three, time to keep more than one pole in the water at a time!
> ...


Kinda hard to drift two lines 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

liquidsoap said:


> It would be rather hard to use more then one rod efficently.
> Theres is not one thing that works all the time.
> Why not bring them all down there?
> And whatever people are catching them on use that bait.


+1 bring options, if you're in good looking water change it up every 10-20 minutes until they start biting. Some days they'll bite anything, some days they are picky. If you are on top of a pod that isn't biteing move on and find fish that are more active.
Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

